# Oh! What to wear?



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am showing at Ingliston on Saturday, but I am not sure what to wear? What is the dress code for champ shows?

We are new at this, so need some advice. Dont want to go over the top, but dont want to turn up too casual either. 

Any advice appreciated.

thanks
Christine


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Whatever you wear needs to compliment your dog. No flapping bits to hit the dog in the face. If you need to bend over please think about this!

As long as your smart you can wear whatever you want, muddy paw prints and slobber are allowed :laugh:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Try and pick something that shows off your dog against your outfit ie if your dog is brown wear something lighter so the judge sees your dog, as op said if wearing a skirt make it a longer one lol, and also with tops dont have them too low, theres no fun in trying to show your dog and trying to keep yourself decent at the same time


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I was at WKC on the weekend and while a lot of people were dressed smart there were also quite a lot that were pretty casual. 

It would be best to wear a colour that will help your dog to stand out though, you don't want him/her to blend in to you


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I was at WKC on the weekend and while a lot of people were dressed smart there were also quite a lot that were pretty casual.
> 
> It would be best to wear a colour that will help your dog to stand out though, you don't want him/her to blend in to you


Im in love with your Rusty


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Whatever you wear needs to compliment your dog. No flapping bits to hit the dog in the face. If you need to bend over please think about this!
> 
> As long as your smart you can wear whatever you want, muddy paw prints and slobber are allowed :laugh:





Kinjilabs said:


> Try and pick something that shows off your dog against your outfit ie if your dog is brown wear something lighter so the judge sees your dog, as op said if wearing a skirt make it a longer one lol, and also with tops dont have them too low, theres no fun in trying to show your dog and trying to keep yourself decent at the same time


Agreed..and good luck..


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've already got a suit for showing ha  But last time I was there a few were casual and the rest the woman were in trouser suits and the men smart trousers and a shirt some with a waistcoat. Since it's indoors you don't need to worry too much about wet weather gear apart from getting in and out also if you go to the stalls  What type of dog are you showing? Might see you there


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hiya

Showing my boxer pup. He is in the minor dog class, he is almost 9 months old now....just hope he behaves, lol if he does that, I will be happy!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you all for your help, have narrowed it down to 2 outfits lol

Curtis has now had his bath (errrr he not too keen on baths), his daddy now involved by grooming him, i am always the wicked witch who bathes the dogs lol Have trimmed all the bits that need trimming.

Just have to keep my fingers crossed the rain stays off for his last walk, dont want his white socks getting manky.

Will let you all know tomorrow how it goes, if any of you are going to be there, please feel free come and say hello to us.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my he is adorable  absolutely love Boxers 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow. I'm sure he'll be good


At least you don't have my problem. If I'm at a show I normally have more than 1 with me. Freyja is blue brindle and white, Owen is fawn brindle, The twins are pale fawn and Holly is fawn and white parti colour.

It gets worse if I show the greyhounds Button is black with white markings William is white with black brndle patches. I usually settle for grey trousers a red or turquiose shirt and a waist coat. I have a lovly pair of fawn trousers for showing the greyhounds but they are no good for showing the whippets


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Luck to you and I hope you have a really enjoyable day, beautiful Boxer!


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

How did you get on? I was there on sunday 

Oops just seem your other post , congrats lol


----------

